# My Heavily Planted Tank - 1 Month In



## Empz (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

This is my attempt at a heavily planted 6 Gallon, Shrimp Tank.

Here's what she looks like 1 month in:









6 X Crystal Red Shrimp
3 X Red Cherries from my previous Fluval Spec3
6 X Ember Tetras

Album can be seen here:


http://imgur.com/a


Thanks for looking guys!

-E


----------

